# Moving to Cyprus



## Claire1533 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi Everyone

I wondered if any of you could give me some advice on moving to Cyprus. I have visited Cyprus 6 times and I am hoping to move over in June/July 2015. 

I just wondered where the best place is to settle in Cyprus? I am 45 and will be coming alone and will need to work, I currently work in the education field delivering apprenticeships/Maths/English/ICT ect and I know I will have to learn Greek before I can do this job or similar in Cyprus so I will be looking for any sort of work to start with and I can drive so that wont be an issue getting around. 

I was wondering what the job situation was in Cyprus in the pathos area? I know unemployment is an issue all over Europe but I am a hard worker and willing to work long hours.

what are the wages like in Cyprus? could I earn enough to pay my rent and live for the month on one wage?

Any advice would be helpful please and thank you for your time


----------



## debs21 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi, best you read other threads on this forum which will more than answer your questions. Employment scarce, wages low. Basically don't come here to live unless you have the financial means already in place to support yourself.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

As debs says, employment is hard to find these days with many foreigners returning to their home countries having lost their jobs in construction and catering fields. If you come here without a job you need to ensure you have enough savings behind you to live on until you find a job. Also make sure you put enough money away to pay for flights back to the UK if you can't find work and don't touch that money for anything else.
If you have got all these things in place, then by all means come, give it a try and look on it as an adventure but be prepared for returning to the UK if you need to.

**** luck in whatever you decide.

Veronica

PS. It is PAFOS or Paphos not Pathos


----------



## Claire1533 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi Debs and Veronica 

Thanks for your replies it is much appreciated and good advice given.

I am financially secure so that is not a problem but I would still work and not dip into my money (only if I had to). 

I would be wanting to learn Greek reading/writing so I could work in the education sector but until I was fluent (which will take me years lol) I would work a normal job so if you look hard enough are they there?

I am not one for drinking in bars all day, this move is about my future not an extended holiday as some may look at it and end up back home 12 months later when they are skint

I am looking at Paphos area how much are you talking for a two bed rental maybe coral Bay Area?

Thanks for all your help and excuse any typo errors I am on my phone not laptop


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

You would not neccessarily need to learn Greek as there are several private English speaking schools. The Peyia area has at least 2 and there is a new one on the main Paphos to Coral Bay road.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Here are two schools you could contact

Welcome to ASPIRE

The Learning Centre PeyiaPrivate English School Paphos, Peyia


----------



## Claire1533 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thanks Veronica you are a great help I work more in the field of cutting unemployment by matching unemployed people with an employer at reduced wages the employer wins and gains a skilled worker and the learner wins getting a placement with an employer and gaining a skill and qualification do they have things like this in place in Cyprus? 

But yes I could work in a school so thank you for the info I will look into your links

Again thank you for your time it is much appreciated


----------

